# Support For Young Sufferers of CFS (ages 12-25)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure, and I wanted to spread the word:******************************************Support for young sufferers of CFSChrysalis the CFS youth support group of Western Australia, now has an online message board at:http://damientonkin.proboards57.com/index.cgi The message board is free to join.Chrysalis is aimed at CFS sufferers aged 12-25 and is a subsidiary of the ME/CFS Society of Western Australia.


----------

